# cpt 31541



## AnneCline (Jan 18, 2010)

If Dr resected three separate benign papillomas can 31541 be billed three times with the 59 modifier on the second two?


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jan 19, 2010)

*I would use 59*

Since the code descriptor is not plural, I would append modifier 59.  It certainly does not seem to be incorrect to do this, but you may or may not get paid for the additional units, as there was only one laryngoscopy.  I think your odds of getting this covered would go up if the excisions were at different sites.  

Just my opinion.

****************

PB


----------

